# My dog ate Motrin and not doing good



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

My dog got into Motrin that were in my work pants in the laundry room. She ate around 6-9 pills. Took her to the vet and she's hooked up to a iv. Possibly kidney failure. I'm sick to my stomach over this and still can't believe it.just in total shock right now. She just turned 1. This is a bad day.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mcjiggin (May 5, 2008)

Hope everything turns out ok 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Man I feel for you hang in there !!


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

very sorry to hear that. Can't they use charcoal or something to absorb it? 

I hope everything works out.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

He'll be ok. Mine got into a bottle of green grass tabs. Two days of fluids flushed it out if his system. Labs a resilient dogs.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

Hopefully they can pump her full of fluids and flush it out. I was feeling pretty bitter about finding a field with 1,000 honkers and 500 green heads for the morning and it not being my dogs turn in the rotation; but this post brought me down to earth and made me realize there are more important things. My dog Honey and I just sent a prayer your way. Our thoughts are with you.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

That Lab is a tough puppy. Me and mine sending positive thoughts. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tell her to hang in there, that is horrible news. I have a 5 month old yellow male and I couldn't imagine how I would take that kind of news. Hope everything comes out ok.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, my wife said she picked her up from the vet and her kidney levels are elevated. She is peeing every 20-30 minutes and drinking a lot of water.i have to monitor her I next few days and take her back Monday to see if the kidney level drop. Still in disbelief. I'm praying everything turns out good Monday.Wife tells me to get out and go hunting to clear my head. Thanks again!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Best wishes to your pup. Labs are notorious for eating things the shouldn't. I called for an emergency appointment after my pup ate a rock and dog toy. Receptionist asked what color my lab was before I told her she was a lab. It turned out good for my pup. They are tough. I hope yours comes through unharmed.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way. Our Yellow survived eating 7 of our kids socks in one sitting. No poop for a few days, and then puke all over, and counting the laundry. As said above, those dogs will eat anything, and are very resilient


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

She'll be back out with ya this weekend...

My old yellow ate a glass bottle of my wifes perfume, half a strand of Christmas lights (while they were plugged in) and countless of those round Christmas bulbs that are like light bulbs. I fully expected to find him dead in the backyard, much to my surprise I never even had to take him to the vet.


----------



## PioneerMoose (Mar 29, 2008)

Hope your bff is doing better in the morning. Brings more meaning to what your thankful for tomorrow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> very sorry to hear that. Can't they use charcoal or something to absorb it?
> 
> I hope everything works out.


Activated Charcoal only works if the medication hasn't been digested yet. I feel for you and hope the recovery goes well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hope all goes well. Labs do eat.
A freind took his as a pup to a friend and he ate a joint. This has effected his dog. And will never be able to hunt.

Dont let others effect your enjoyment. Just enjoy your time outside.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Good luck with the pup. I am thinking he will be good to go. Mine ate a fish hook once. Everything was fine except the vet bill.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, labs can be worse that kids! Will eat ANYTHING, sometimes more than once. You did the right thing by getting her to the vet ASAP! Hopefully she'll (he?) will be fine. Best you can do as an owner is try to keep all meds out of their reach, and they can be creative at getting into things! 
Good Luck to both of you!


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Don't lose too much sleep, dog should pull thru fine. Like someone said, you'll have more to be thankful for today. Enjoy your weekend with him/her. It's not your fault. It was comforting to read how I'm not the only one with labs that eat everything though. Mine are no different. Best of luck and thinking of your family today.


----------



## pasthru (Nov 5, 2011)

My lab is an absolute pig and will eat anything he can find. It's just something you have to be super careful with. I'm sure after lots of fluids your pup will come around and be fine. I feel your pain and its just one of those things that happen. Good luck and keep us posted.

Jay


Bowhunting is life. The rest is just small stuff.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the pup. I read this yesterday and was checking back in today to see if there was any update on her condition. Hope things are going well,and let us know if you get a chance.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Hope he recovers.


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Brooke11 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have had labs in the past that have ate mouse poisioning, speaker wires, and eye glasses - yes i said eye glasses! They can handle a lot. My cureent pup would eat drywall- just pick a spot in the middle of the wall and go at it! I hope your dog is doing better


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope she's doing better. Dogs are tough she'll be alright. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any updates.....hows the pup doing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Everyone, She is still not acting normal ( better then she was)she is not peeing or drinking as much (getting back to normal)and not peeing in the house like she was. Hopefully she is getting better.The big issue will be Monday to see if her kidney levels are going back down.She is starting to bring stuff to me to retrieve and she was not doing at all the last 2 days Thanks again. I will update Monday when I find out more. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Brooke11 said:


> I have had labs in the past that have ate mouse poisioning, speaker wires, and eye glasses - yes i said eye glasses! They can handle a lot. My cureent pup would eat drywall- just pick a spot in the middle of the wall and go at it! I hope your dog is doing better


I think your dog has some similarities my chess has. I think she's part beaver. She had a thing for wall trim and chair legs aside from drywall. She just got locked in my garage accidentally and ate the front shoulder on my 7 point.

Zr hope your dog has full recovery.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

My german shepred (year old) ate a whole bottle of advil. Vet said one big tablespoon of sault would do the trick, and it sure did. Prayers are with your pup!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

My old lab ate a 90 day script of thyroid meds, should have been lethal many times over. We caught it shortly after it happened and poison control said feed em peroxide, three bottles later, and one trashed garage later he had foam coming out every where,:yikes: got it out of his system. He survived with flying colors. For 8 years after that I got a call from poison control wondering if he was still alive on the anniversery of it happening. They are tough, My prayers are with you!!!!!!!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

zx10r2004 said:


> Thanks Everyone, She is still not acting normal ( better then she was)she is not peeing or drinking as much (getting back to normal)and not peeing in the house like she was. Hopefully she is getting better.The big issue will be Monday to see if her kidney levels are going back down.She is starting to bring stuff to me to retrieve and she was not doing at all the last 2 days Thanks again. I will update Monday when I find out more.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


good luck we're all pulling for her.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck.. My thoughts are with you


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=444586


----------

